# Intel Q9550



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay, my question here is this: 

What kind of PPD can a person expect out of a LGA775 Q9550? For argument sake lets figure the cpu at stock speeds. 

I have to wonder if this cpu would equal or exceed my 4x4 server unit. 

Also, how does a person check to see what PPD a specific system is putting out? 

Thanks in advance,
Dano


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2013)

There are some PPD calculators out there on the net.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> There are some PPD calculators out there on the net.



 Yea I don't think the calculators would cover the socket F Opteron though.


----------



## KieX (Jan 6, 2013)

The first processor I ever crunched with was a Q9550. At about 3.6GHz it was giving me around 2.7K BOINC (~20K WCG). Can't remember stock, but for a Q8300 I got just after it was doing about 2.3K at 3.2GHz


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine at 3.5ghz put out ~3500ppd. At stock I would figure 2700-2800 can be expected.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2013)

KieX said:


> The first processor I ever crunched with was a Q9550. At about 3.6GHz it was giving me around 2.7K BOINC (~20K WCG). Can't remember stock, but for a Q8300 I got just after it was doing about 2.3K at 3.2GHz



Yea, that's about what mine did at 3.6ghz.  I used a P45 board to get to 3.8ghz, but heat made me put it at 3.6ghz. The first board I used was a P35 board and it was great with my E8400, but just couldn't feed my quad overclocked as well and would only clock 3.2ghz.  That processor was great in it time and it would be a shame not to overclock it. I felt at stock that processor was way under performance. It really showed it's colors overclocked.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks guys! I am not sure that it would out due the 4x4 system though. I think, at least I figured, each of the 4 processors in the 4x4 system are doing about 1200. That would be about 4800 total per day. Of course that is just a wild ass estimated guess. 

Thinking I may just sell this q9550 and EVGA 790i Ultra.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea, the Q9550 isn't going to do 4800ppd. My i5 2500k's will do around 4200ppd on a good day @4.7ghz. Now my i7 970 @ 4ghz will do around 6000ppd. 

*EDIT: Yea, I'd sale it and pick up another HD7XXX AMD card.*


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, the Q9550 isn't going to do 4800ppd. My i5 2500k's will do around 4200ppd on a good day @4.7ghz. Now my i7 970 @ 4ghz will do around 6000ppd.
> 
> *EDIT: Yea, I'd sale it and pick up another HD7XXX AMD card.*



 Yea I wouldn't figure the q9550 would. I wish I had the rest of the hardware and a place to put this dang thing though. I would just keep it and add to the farm.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2013)

It would make a great CPU for a 7XX0 series card if you can swing one of those.  Even if you only had one 7770, you could run 8 GPU WU's on it and use .5 CPU each.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> It would make a great CPU for a 7XX0 series card if you can swing one of those.  Even if you only had one 7770, you could run 8 GPU WU's on it and use .5 CPU each.



Yea I agree with ya Ski.  Wish I had the funds to do all that. I would have to sell a bunch of shit to afford parts to put that system together. 

Would need a power supply and hard drive at the very least. And of course a 7xx0 series of video card.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, I can hook you up with a drive cheap, and maybe someone else can help with a PSU.  I saw one 7770 for $85 shipped recently, but it's gone now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2013)

I can help hook you up with a PSU & HDD cheap.
Running Linux, I get about 1.8k PPD on the E8400, so I'd expect you could get 3.5k PPD (or close) with the Q9550 @ stock under Linux-64 bit.


----------

